# cropped ears



## datguy83p (Feb 23, 2009)

I just wanted to know if their more then one styleof ear cropping for pits??


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like my crops in between the short crop and show crop


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I like my ears uncropped gives me more to love LOL


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah Performanceknls said it, right in between the two is great looking. There is also another post on the site that was talking about how having your dogs ears cropped may help with ear problems, less prone to get them I guess.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love cropped ears on a APBT i think it really shows off the head. IMO I hate to see a great looking dog with a great head and goofy ears. It kills me! lol I do find that I don't get ear infections with cropped dogs. My natural eared dogs get them from time to time. I had a cropped dog get an ear infections but that was because we were taping them to stand up. The ear being closed off with the tape trapped moisture in her ear she got it infected. That is not a proven fact but just my and other breeders experience. But I think it really is cosmetic.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah i think APBT image looks serious enough without cropped ears. They dont need any more image problems IMO. To each there own. If grizzs head looked any bigger i would rent him out to do fly overs at the sporting events in town LOL damn bullys hehe. As for Maverick his ears lay so nicely on the skull when they are perked up i couldnt imagine his any other way. 
I cant get enough of the comical ears of the APBT and the Bully ... it is part of the breeds comedical personality and i embrace it fully.
*Who you sayin has a weird ear? LOL*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We had a crop thread that disappeared, but if you search ears on the forum you should be able to find it. It has a few different styles to look at. I prefer a 2 in show crop with no bell.


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

we can't get them done over here, but they do look nice from the pic's ive seen on here, i would go num 2 if i had the choice, but the full ear does add character to their expression imo


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I love indis floppy ears, especially since one seems to have a mind of its own haha BUT while I would never crop my dogs ears I do think that a good crop looks great on a dog.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

what type of crop would you call this? i'm thinking show.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I prefer my dog's goofy ears. I was playing with her ears the other day and folded them real small and said See you'd look good with cropped ears. A friend says "I would never come around then!" I'm like "Why?" She says "Because she'd be scary looking" So I agree with Dan that cropped ears doesn't help the happy pit image we're all going for here, but again as he said to each their own. =)


----------



## Viz G (Apr 14, 2009)

im debatin now if i wanna crop her ears, i know its getttin later n later. She is 4 months now, hopefully ill decide by this weekend...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

im with performance on this one.... kenyas ears a a little shorter than a show crop.









but i DO LOOOVVEEE goofy natural ears... chynas sit perfect IMO but i hope to one day own a dog with goofy ears hehe.. i want one standing up and on flopped right on top lol...

and dan, just cuz the ears are cropped dont mean they arent goofy with them....

"what u talkin 'bout willis?!"


----------



## Viz G (Apr 14, 2009)

with the 2 crop, did u have to stand them?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

shorter the crop the easier it is for them to heal properly. kenya had some issues with her crop but every dog is different.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you have a petbull I see no reason to crop. I you plan on showing UKC you are better off cropping the ears. It is harder to CH a natural eared dog in UKC, and that is a fact.
I don't buy into this it's bad for the image of the breed theory. Having an APBT cropped or uncropped is going to get the same bias reaction out of the public. When my dogs do dog sports with cropped ears does that make them bad for the breed? I think not. If you like goofy ears that is just fine but a breeding and show kennel like us like to preserve the APBT's fine, crisp, alert look. It is all up to you if you want to crop your dogs ears, the hardest part is find a good vet to do a good crop. Most vets will have a book of pictures of all the dogs they have cropped. Make sure to look at the pictures and choose a vet wisely. If they do not have pictures of there work I would go somewhere else. JMO


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> If you have a petbull I see no reason to crop. I you plan on showing UKC you are better off cropping the ears. It is harder to CH a natural eared dog in UKC, and that is a fact.
> I don't buy into this it's bad for the image of the breed theory. Having an APBT cropped or uncropped is going to get the same bias reaction out of the public. When my dogs do dog sports with cropped ears does that make them bad for the breed? I think not. If you like goofy ears that is just fine but a breeding and show kennel like us like to preserve the APBT's fine, crisp, alert look. It is all up to you if you want to crop your dogs ears, the hardest part is find a good vet to do a good crop. Most vets will have a book of pictures of all the dogs they have cropped. Make sure to look at the pictures and choose a vet wisely. If they do not have pictures of there work I would go somewhere else. JMO


:goodpost:


----------



## datguy83p (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey I think I'm going to go a little lower than show crop ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I you plan on showing UKC you are better off cropping the ears. It is harder to CH a natural eared dog in UKC, and that is a fact.
> I don't buy into this it's bad for the image of the breed theory. Having an APBT cropped or uncropped is going to get the same bias reaction out of the public. When my dogs do dog sports with cropped ears does that make them bad for the breed? I think not. If you like goofy ears that is just fine but a breeding and show kennel like us like to preserve the APBT's fine, crisp, alert look. It is all up to you if you want to crop your dogs ears, the hardest part is find a good vet to do a good crop. Most vets will have a book of pictures of all the dogs they have cropped. Make sure to look at the pictures and choose a vet wisely. If they do not have pictures of there work I would go somewhere else. JMO


:goodpost: yep yep.

If you can't find a proper vet I would rather have a messed up pair of natural ears than a messed up pair of cropped ears. Once they are cut thats it no going back.

Here are 2 of my dogs with a 2in crop. 
















This boy has less bell, but in the 2nd pic he is just holding his ears back

















Ace here also has a very nice 2in crop


----------

